# ProBios



## LLB101 (Sep 29, 2009)

My goats do NOT like to eat ProBios. My best bribery so far is to mix it in a little cornmeal. What works for you?
Thanks!


----------



## stoneyheightsfarm (Jan 19, 2008)

Have you tried the Goats Prefer Priobiotic Paste--it's peanutbutter flavored. Mine make sucky faces to slurp it from the tube!


----------



## MiaBella Farm (Jul 22, 2008)

For kids, we put some on our finger then in the mouth it goes and you stick it to the roof of their mouth. Some of the kids really like it and will eat it up like candy!

For older does/bucks we put the end of the tube in the side of their mouth and sqeeeze some in.

They really don't get a choice...they are going to have some, like it or not!


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

MiaBella Farm said:


> For kids, we put some on our finger then in the mouth it goes and you stick it to the roof of their mouth. Some of the kids really like it and will eat it up like candy!
> 
> For older does/bucks we put the end of the tube in the side of their mouth and sqeeeze some in.
> 
> *They really don't get a choice...they are going to have some, like it or not!*


 :yeahthat Same here!!


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

I use only powder form probios and for kids mix with a little water and syringe in. It is so much cheaper that all that paste tube stuff.


----------



## Bernice (Apr 2, 2009)

That's it Amy: Over the teeth and gums......look out stomach here it comes!" I haven't seen the powdered form yet Sondra, will have to look for it. Do you order it by catalog or online? 

Cultured yogurt works as a subsitute for probios, but it isn't the real thing. I'd try some yogurt mixed with the probios and see if they will take it. Mine like the flavored yogurt and will take it easily!


----------



## Dana (Dec 7, 2009)

I was giving probios powder to my goats about every 3 days- just a little tsp. each. Everybody loves it but my Nubian/ Boer doe.


How often dose everyone give their goats probios?


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Never. We use DiamondV Direct Fed Microbial Yeast supplement. The base is baking soda and yeast and it has probiotics in it.
http://www.diamondv.com/products/XPDFM/index.htm

I meant to say- you can't keep them FROM eating it. Even kids a few days old will gravitate to this stuff and start licking.
It's something wonderful to goats.
Lee


----------



## stacy adams (Oct 29, 2007)

There are two types of probios powder, dispersable and a feed additive. My does hate the feed additive.. all of them, don't know why, but the jar sit's in the kitchen. The dispersable is great for adding to liquids and I often give it to the babies in their milk. I mostly use the blue tubed stuff on the older girls and they seem to like it, some better than others. but like Bernice, my dad always says, "over the lips and through the gums, look out stomach! here it comes!"


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

Hey Lee, do you have to order it by mail or do you have a feed store near that carries it? May I ask what you pay and what size it comes in?


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Well we have to kinda hassle around a bit to get it. If you will contact your regional rep for the product- find that on their website - he will hook you up with someone who carries it. It is only in 50 pound bags and very pricey but lasts forever. I top dress on the milk stand with a tablespoon so you see how long it can last. I used to mix it into my loose mins but I felt like it was too enticing and they were eating the stuff like candy so dropped that. Dry yearlings get it dusted on night feed. 
Bucks do have it in their mins because it does not seem to entice them like the does. I could feed them cardboard if I put this on it. Our dogs love it too. It's about a dollar a pound I think- maybe a little less. I don't remember. Maybe Sandy will come on and tell you- she uses it too. They have recently changed their districts and we used to be in with OK but they shoved us in with the South East group so I think our rep will now be Ray Jordan. 
http://www.diamondv.com/about/rsm/mitchell_jordan.htm
Lee


----------



## Holly Govero (Mar 26, 2009)

I do have diamond V yeast. I mix it up with my loose mineral and kelp meal. My goats loves it..


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I also love Diamond V. It's the yeast in my minerals.

Make sure you understand that nothing but acidophilous is found in probiotics that replaces rumen contents. So your spending alot of money on usually something dead (powdered, freeze dried probiotics, after growing keifer really think probiotics are alive?) for intestinal health. In testinal health is important but can be achived with really good grass hay and browse  Vicki


----------



## LLB101 (Sep 29, 2009)

Vicki, what benefit do your goats get from the Diamond V?

Billie, peanut butter did the trick for the herbs, but not for the Probios. Its the ProBios brand powder. My goats want NOTHING to do with any milk/yogurt/whey based product. They reallly make a face and look at me incredulously, like I'm offering them poison, after sniffing it. 

I know when I've had to take antibiotics, I sure feel better if I take a probiotic. The refridgerated ones are better than the powder I think.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

They have wonderful stuides on the feeding of their yeast for all classes of livestock, how the use of it an a bicarb will increase milk production. For myself it helps any doe with her digestion when moving from small amounts of grain like right now, to more as mine start kidding in 4 weeks. It's great when moving food from one source to the next. I usually buy a bag this time of year, continue it during kidding and milking, a little over their milk stand grain, until the bag is gone, always keeping a zip lock bag of it for taking to shows. A very well known retired Texas director and judge had a doe at show who was doing very poorly (foaming at the mouth, lethargic etc) she obviously was in rumen acidosis from being pushed to do well at the show....she stayed in her pen Saturday and wasn't shown, I moved my bag of yeast over to her pen, she ate about half of the feed sack and about 4 cups of the yeast and was shown and got a leg (I am pretty sure she finished) in ring one on Sunday morning. Some of the story I can't tell you because we are not in OT  

It's wonderful stuff, if you try it get the XP, for your money it last twice as long and is not twice as expensive as it not concentrated cousin. When reading the info on probiotics and goats, the science is there, no rumen flora except acidopholus matches that of probiotics, so thats some might expensive yogurt culture  Now kids, are born single stomached animals, I use probios on all my kids as they are born, the first thing in their mouth after I clean them, is probios, and after a bottle a day until the tube is gone for a small group (usually 4 or 5) it's super beneficial for infants, and pups etc... Vicki


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

I emailed Mr Jordan last night and he emailed back already 5:30 this morning ha! Anyway he said any feed mill should be able to get it, and that he knows Powell feed mill has. So I will check around. Thanks for the info, dollar a pound isn't too bad.


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

Vicki McGaugh Tx Nubians said:


> shown and got a leg (I am pretty sure she finished) in ring one on Sunday morning. Some of the story I can't tell you because we are not in OT
> 
> It's wonderful stuff, if you try it get the XP, for your money it last twice as long and is not twice as expensive as it not concentrated cousin. When reading the info on probiotics and goats, the science is there, no rumen flora except acidopholus matches that of probiotics, so thats some might expensive yogurt culture  Now kids, are born single stomached animals, I use probios on all my kids as they are born, the first thing in their mouth after I clean them, is probios, and after a bottle a day until the tube is gone for a small group (usually 4 or 5) it's super beneficial for infants, and pups etc... Vicki


Oh my pup didn't need probios, for her it was chicken poo, goat pellets and horse apples... in large quantities.. every day. She would pop those berries and munch on big mouthfuls of horse apples. And then she thinks she's going to lick me?!

My old dog, Missy, who's about 17 now, just loves chicken poo and of course, the delicacy, milk fed kid/calf leavings :nooo


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

Both of my sons work at a yeast plant that makes liquid yeast. It is one of the very few that's capable of making yeast for Diamond V. I'll ask Shane (Mokujin on here) to post on this thread and tell ya'll about how it's made, I think it's very interesting.

Tamera


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Please do - that will be very much appreciated!
Lee


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

I like the Diamond V also but always keep the Dervet Chris Hansen Probios pd. which I get at the feed store in pound jars


----------



## mokujin (Nov 29, 2009)

Hi all;

As my Mom was telling you, I work at a yeast factory (sounds crazy, huh?), here in MS. We make selenium yeast for Diamond V, as well as for a few others (bluegrass dairies in Glasgow KY).

There aren't many places where this product can be made, due to it's toxicity. It's really bad for fish and us human-type persons, but it's really good stuff for ruminants.

First the lab at our plant mixes up sodium selenite in these plastic drums (this stuff is REALLY BAD, like like grade-a triple distilled voodoo, as little as 4 grams can be fatal, while it's in powdered form), they have to use a bunch of different types of protective equipment (respirators, gloves, splash aprons and the like) when they mix this stuff up.

After it get mixed up, we pour it into another tank, for mixing and holding. This tank has an agitator in it, because if the selenium sits too long without heat or movement, it will 'fall out of solution' (read, get hard as a brick and become useless). We then begin to add the selenium in regulated amounts, during a set fermentation schedule. The amount added is constant, so there is constantly selenium going into the process. As the fermentation progresses, the amount added over time becomes greater, thus increasing the volume and potency of the selenium in the yeast.

Selenium has an interesting effect on yeast... it slows it's rate of growth down considerably, so if our selenium yeast grows at the same rate as our normal stuff, we have a problem. By the time that the yeast fermentation is done, there has been hundreds of gallons of liquid selenium slurry added to the product. This is where the magic comes from dance:

If we make it into a liquid form, how does it become a powder, you ask?

We ship it off to another company (I can't tell you their name), and they dry & bag it.

It's sprayed into these big things that look like giant dryer drums, and it is harvested from the drums after the drying process is completed...

so there you have it, a small peek into my boring job.

Hope you enjoyed it.

Shane


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Thanks, Shane!! :biggrin


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

So other yeast plants are making the non- selenium yeasts for Diamond V? We use the DFM formula.
That is a great rundown of the process. The rep walked me thru it when I first started using it. We thought we could get a market going here but 3 or 4 goat folk do not a market make so we have to special order here and there. Glad you could find it Ashley. You won't need soda out if you use it much. 
Lee


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

Oh I haven't found it yet, I've just been told I should be able to. You know how that goes. I mean to call today but forgot. I'll have to call tomorrow.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

You can get the Diamond V XPC Yeast from Hoegger's, but it's probably not the least expensive way to do it: http://hoeggergoatsupply.com/xcart/product.php?productid=4164&cat=0&page=1


----------



## LLB101 (Sep 29, 2009)

are you folks recommending the selenium or non formula?

Lee, how does it replace soda?


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

The base to carry the yeast and microbials is baking soda. Most of it is soda. 
L


----------

